# Can you contract poco to replace a pole



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

If you have a poco pole with a transformer that's not a safety hazard. Say the pole is bent or showing signs of rot can you contract (pay) poco to replace it.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

If you own it, it's up to the utility to decide if they're interested in that market or not.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Isn't Pike a POCO subcontractor in Florida? Contact them.





Pike Corporation


Pike is one of the largest providers of Energy Solutions in the U.S. We provide engineering, construction and maintenance for distribution and transmission powerlines and substations, or EPC for turnkey and renewable energy projects.




pike.com


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> If you own it, it's up to the utility to decide if they're interested in that market or not.



we do not own it they do.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Bird dog said:


> Isn't Pike a POCO subcontractor in Florida? Contact them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a interesting idea as they seem to do most of the work in this area.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

gpop said:


> If you have a poco pole with a transformer that's not a safety hazard. Say the pole is bent or showing signs of rot can you contract (pay) poco to replace it.


Call them. Worst they can say no. But, they may deem it a hazard etc & replace it, since, you're a commercial customer. Document all of this in case it causes major facility downtime.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I just had one replaced about a month ago.
FPL service area.
Pole was bent big time and pulled so hard on the service drop that it pulled the service mast out of the meter can.
Talk about a dangerous situation. 
Could have had them pay the bill for the work to fix the service but owner said don't worry about it. 

If you can demonstrate an immediate or near term expected hazard they'll get on it. Short of that I can't say whether they'd do it or not. 

Best advice is call FPL construction and tell them what you have and even that you'd be willing to pay some of the cost to prevent a problem down the road. If it's an essential facility (hospital, jail, etc.) you'll get better response.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Bird dog said:


> Call them. Worst they can say no. But, they may deem it a hazard etc & replace it, since, you're a commercial customer. Document all of this in case it causes major facility downtime.



This one is residential.

Underground were trenching a 2" force main and taped the post with the trencher. This caused the transformer to wobble a little as you would expect on a wooden post.
There is no physical damage to the post but the home owner witnessed the post wobble. 
Now the post had been bent for a long while before this happened and it was not deemed a safety hazard so there's no real reason to replace it but the home owner is freaked so its easier to replace it and our op's budget on this job can cover it with out it being a problem. 
So technically i need a post replaced that probably does not need to be replaced and i do not own it but im willing to pay for it. 

At least now i can ask them and if they say that's not a service they offer i can request permission for pike to do the job. 

I also have a bent post in a lift station we are rehabbing. Its bend bad enough that the riser has been pulled away from the post so i may get that as a freebie. That one is strange as the riser comes down the post them underground and back up to the meter. I presume that up to the meter is owned by poco but i may be wrong.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

gpop said:


> This one is residential.
> 
> Underground were trenching a 2" force main and taped the post with the trencher. This caused the transformer to wobble a little as you would expect on a wooden post.
> There is no physical damage to the post but the home owner witnessed the post wobble.
> ...


Have the POCO tell the customer or you relay to the customer that the POCO says it's fine if that's the case.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Bird dog said:


> Have the POCO tell the customer or you relay to the customer that the POCO says it's fine if that's the case.


Been there done that. Customer is still un-happy. Where i work our customer have way more pull. E.G they can get you fired, your boss fired and his boss fired.
So basically it doesn't matter if its fine or not i need the pole replaced and the one tool i have on hand is a big bag of money that i can use to beat the problem to death.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Here they will replace it but you would have to pay for replacement if it is not defective or rotted. If it is old and damaged then the town might require the poco to change it at the poco expense.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

If it truly is a safety issue.....they will replace it for free........all POCO have different ideas of what is safe and what is not.....but if its for cosmetics....they usually will replace if you pay for it......if you are getting no where with the POCO.....try contacting one of the utility contractors that work for them regularly ....they will most likely have contacts inside the POCO to get the job approved.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd call them and advise of the condition of the pole.

In NJ they have a subcontractor crew that inspects and repairs poles, never seen that here in VA but maybe they do it in your state as well.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

gpop said:


> So basically it doesn't matter if its fine or not i need the pole replaced and the one tool i have on hand is* a big bag of money that i can use to beat the problem to death.*


Why didn't you say so? I can look after that for you.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

joe-nwt said:


> Why didn't you say so? I can look after that for you.


With that bag of money gpop has we'll take the money. I'll DRIVE to come get you, then DRIVE all the way to his site, Buy a bucket truck for me, and a digger derrick for me, do the job, drive the truck back to my place, send you home with my car, all at the expense of gpop... Sound good? lol

Bag of money I'm picturing one of those 1 yard bags...


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Deal!

Wait, what kind of car? Do we need an upgrade?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

joe-nwt said:


> Deal!
> 
> Wait, what kind of car? Do we need an upgrade?


Considering I own a compact SUV and not a car, yes, we need to buy a car.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

And gpop, we would supply you with only the finest of poles. With only a small mark-up.....

African Blackwood OK?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

joe-nwt said:


> And gpop, we would supply you with only the finest of poles. With only a small mark-up.....
> 
> African Blackwood OK?


I was thinking more along the lines of Purple Heart... Give it that extra flare in the high end community.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

gpop said:


> Been there done that. Customer is still un-happy. Where i work our customer have way more pull. E.G they can get you fired, your boss fired and his boss fired.
> So basically it doesn't matter if its fine or not i need the pole replaced and the one tool i have on hand is a big bag of money that i can use to beat the problem to death.


Tell the customer that FPL will replace it on (Whatever day the customer isn't there.) On that day, bring 4 20# bags of sand and a gallon of TSP concentrated deck cleaner and a sprayer and hose and nozzle. Spray pole with water, then TSP and let it dissolve the gray to nice shiny clean wood, and hose down. Then pour sand all around the base as if it were just drilled into the ground. Profit.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Tell the customer that FPL will replace it on (Whatever day the customer isn't there.) On that day, bring 4 20# bags of sand and a gallon of TSP concentrated deck cleaner and a sprayer and hose and nozzle. Spray pole with water, then TSP and let it dissolve the gray to nice shiny clean wood, and hose down. Then pour sand all around the base as if it were just drilled into the ground. Profit.


Spraying water on an active power pole doesn't sound like the brightest idea IMO.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

joe-nwt said:


> And gpop, we would supply you with only the finest of poles. With only a small mark-up.....
> 
> African Blackwood OK?



So you have 2 quotes. One is about 5 grand and the other is a touch over 200 thousand and you want to use the higher quote as you think it will be funny to have 2 Canadians working in Florida during august when its 95 degrees and 100% humidity in a brand new bucket truck with leather seats and no AC. You would also like to order a fiberglass power pole so they get covered in itching powder when they drill for the transformer.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

gpop said:


> a touch over 200 thousand


You never did say how big the bag of money was... I think 200K USD for 2 canadians to do it in the middle of august when it's 95 degrees and 100% humidity with a fiberglass pole is a GREAT deal! It's about the quality not the price, and the comedic value...


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Kevin said:


> You never did say how big the bag of money was... I think 200K USD for 2 canadians to do it in the middle of august when it's 95 degrees and 100% humidity with a fiberglass pole is a GREAT deal! It's about the quality not the price, and the comedic value...


I wonder if i could crowd source a project like this.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Heehee, I want to see two canucks melt like popsicles in real summer heat. Sounds like a Discovery Channel "Reality" show. "Kevin and Joe take on"! 
Don't try, Southeast Power will drop the dime on you.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I have never had to do anything quite like this but here there are engineers at the power company that deal with requests from other utilities (telco / CATV) and customers etc. You could ask that a pole be moved and they'd usually accommodate, it's just a matter of time and money. They don't work cheap and they don't work fast but they'll get it done. 
If you can report it as an accident, tell them the customer is concerned there was an accident but you don't, and would like to get it handled as not-an-accident and not-insurance-involved but your company will pay for the replacement, they might deal with it faster but not cheaper. You're a silver tongued devil, I am sure you could work that out.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

How did we go from " big bag of money" to penny pinching? I'm withdrawing my offer.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

joe-nwt said:


> How did we go from " big bag of money" to penny pinching? I'm withdrawing my offer.


The Discovery Channel will have plenty of $$ for production costs for Kevin and Joe take on. Just relax.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

I was working on my house one day and I heard TAP TAP TAP.
Three minutes later same thing only closer. Repeat repeat.
Then the guy drives up to my house, gets out of a nice contractor truck and taps my pole Tap Tap Tap.
I ask what's up and he says " I'm the pole tester we go by sound I listen for a thud"


----------

